

Interview with IMVU: The Startup Dashboard  - thingsilearned
http://blog.chart.io/2011/interview-with-imvu-the-startup-dashboard/

======
olalonde
Hey Dave, any chance I can get a beta invite to chart.io? :)

~~~
dataisfun
Hey, email me at dbeyer@chart.io and I'll hook you up :)

Cheers,

David

~~~
dmpayton
Might this offer be extended to other HNers? :)

~~~
dataisfun
for sure. hit us up! We love HN!

